# military info



## fightingsolveseverything (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm rejoining the guard and probably going to state ocs.
looking for help from the membership with some questions.

how do different pd's handle your deployments? i got out of the guard before i got on the job so i haven't crossed this bridge yet. just curious.

i'm looking for opinions on units in the new england area, anyone like or dislike there unit. i'm searching for a home. i was a 12b(combat engineer)
looking at infantry or mp units this time around. 

i'd like to go to some schools (airborne, air assault, ect) once i get in if thats possible, any units have a good track record with that?

i hoping there are guys here with some pers experience that could help me out..
Respectfully, FSE


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, if you go Air Guard, which it loks like you're not, but if you do, the ANG base at Otis has a nice Security Forces unit there....good group of guys..... 102nd SF squadron.....a lot of them are on the job already......its been awhile since I was there, but nevertheless, good group of guys.....

Alot of gate guard duty, but the group of guys makes it worth it....ALthough I think DOD has taken over most of that role....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

fightingsolveseverything said:


> i'd like to go to some schools (airborne, air assault, ect) once i get in if thats possible, any units have a good track record with that?


There are only 3 or 4 Army units in New England that have airborne status. 19th SFG in RI, 20th SFG in MA, and the 173rd LRS in RI and they will take a 12B. The other is a rigger unit out if Natick.


----------



## fightingsolveseverything (Sep 27, 2007)

SinePari said:


> There are only 3 or 4 Army units in New England that have airborne status. 19th SFG in RI, 20th SFG in MA, and the 173rd LRS in RI and they will take a 12B. The other is a rigger unit out if Natick.


Thanks for the info, i've been out for a while now so i've lost any contacts i had.. oddly enough someone else at work had mentioned the 173rd in RI as a high speed unit, i'll have to see about making a contact. thanks....
for the record i'm not really looking at the 12b angle although i'm not opposed to it, i was leaning toward another MOS possibly.

any other thoughts out there? thanks in advance..FSE


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey SinePari, do you happen to know what the designation of the parachute riggers unit is? Are they part of the MA ARNG or ARMY Reserve?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

fightingsolveseverything said:


> Thanks for the info, i've been out for a while now so i've lost any contacts i had.. oddly enough someone else at work had mentioned the 173rd in RI as a high speed unit, i'll have to see about making a contact. thanks....
> for the record i'm not really looking at the 12b angle although i'm not opposed to it, i was leaning toward another MOS possibly.
> 
> any other thoughts out there? thanks in advance..FSE


If you don't want to go through any more training, ie stay a 12B, go to the RIARNG website and get in contact with the 173rd LRS. They can slot you as an 11B and send you to airborne school, which is about 4 weeks long at Benning.

If you want to go SF then you're talking about upwards of 2 years of active duty just for training. If you make it, then kiss your family and job bye-bye for awhile due to the high op-tempo.



wolf9848 said:


> Hey SinePari, do you happen to know what the designation of the parachute riggers unit is? Are they part of the MA ARNG or ARMY Reserve?


ARNG out of Natick Labs somewhere.


----------



## fightingsolveseverything (Sep 27, 2007)

SinePari said:


> If you don't want to go through any more training, ie stay a 12B, go to the RIARNG website and get in contact with the 173rd LRS. They can slot you as an 11B and send you to airborne school, which is about 4 weeks long at Benning.
> 
> If you want to go SF then you're talking about upwards of 2 years of active duty just for training. If you make it, then kiss your family and job bye-bye for awhile due to the high op-tempo.
> 
> ARNG out of Natick Labs somewhere.


thanks sine..


----------

